# Some signs of spring...



## Bend The Light (Mar 21, 2011)

I got a new toy a short while back, and old Vivitar 90mm f2.8 Macro (capapble of 1:1 at 90mm)...Manual M42 lens on my 400d. I'm liking it.
Took it for a spin in the In-Laws' garden...



Blue Unknown no vignette by Bend The Light, on Flickr



Heart of a Crocus by Bend The Light, on Flickr



crocus SOOC by Bend The Light, on Flickr



pinky red by Bend The Light, on Flickr



Whitey Blue by Bend The Light, on Flickr
Any good?


----------

